# Starting raw, yay!



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi!! I'm starting my bullmastiff on raw to see if it'll alleviate his horrible allergies (well, and it's way healthier). I just wanted to confirm...I can give him nothing but chicken quarters for two weeks, right? Chicken necks will be too small for him? Thank you


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

He's 136 

ah, alright, quarters and backs it is! I should give him more backs than quarters, then? and 1.5%, so 2.04lbs per meal?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That sound right - I would definitely lean more towards backs and remove skin, especially if he has a sensitive tummy. If you can't buy backs you can always get whole chicken and give him half one day and the other the next. Congrats on starting raw. Remember to go slow. He will lose a little weight because chicken is a light meat but that is ok, he is a big boy and as you get to the richer proteins he will gain weight back easily. enjoy the changes.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I just wanted to say that that is one of the cutest faces ever! (your avatar) How do you manage to tell him no?! There is no way I could... way to cute! lol


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, Liz!!!!!!

Lol, Cowgirl, I'm fortunate enough to not really have to. He's soooooo good!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

magicre said:


> it's a good thing. i could not resist that face.


No kidding! Bubba is another one I could never say no to :tongue: Its the sad eyes, they get me every time!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say welcome to the group! Ease keep us updated on his transition progress!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi-- and welcome! Your dog is going to do great.... lots of support here, too.

Oh, I would love to see more pictures of your Mastiiff (what's his name?) 

My guy is 15 months and pushing 130 pounds...and is doing extremely well on a raw-fed diet. Of course, that's all he knows... 

Best of luck to both of you :smile:


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

omg, magicre, your signature picture, lol, pugs' faces kiiiillll meeeeee! Okay, I will do twice a day. is the 1.5% supposed to be per meal or per day? I keep reading different things/percentages on different sites. Little confusing. Okay, he'll be there soon! He'll be so happy for new people to headbutt ;P


Thanks, DaneMama!!!!! I'm really excited to be a part of the community 


NewYorkDogue, thank you!! His name is Dexter. Pictures! I apologize if they're too big 


waiting for food 










playing football 










his swimming pool 










guarding the food my mom is preparing










baby picture!


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

omg, magicre, your signature picture, lol, pugs' faces kiiiillll meeeeee! Okay, I will do twice a day. is the 1.5% supposed to be per meal or per day? I keep reading different things/percentages on different sites. Little confusing. Okay, he'll be there soon! He'll be so happy for new people to headbutt ;P


Thanks, DaneMama!!!!! I'm really excited to be a part of the community 


NewYorkDogue, thank you!! His name is Dexter. Pictures!


waiting for food 










playing football 










his swimming pool 










guarding the food my mom is preparing










baby picture!


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm so excited to have another newbie here! Welcome welcome welcome! I don't have any experience with mastiffs except petting them, Lol! Although, I did start Ziggy on chicken quarters and he did beautifully on them. I hope your transitioning goes smoothly, and always feel free to message me. I might not know a ton, but us newbies gotta stick together.


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

I had typed out a post a few days ago, but I think it has to be approved by a mod? I'll just retype what i said, but you're all missing out on the gorgeous Dexter pics I'd included for NewYorkDogue ;P

magicre, I do plan on doing it twice a day, but I'm a little confused on the percentage since I keep seeing different ones all over the internet. Is that 1.5% his daily intake or for each of the two meals? Lol, we can share custody, you take him on weekends, he'll be so happy for new people to headbutt.

Thanks, DaneMama and Ziggersmom for the welcome  I love it here already

I admit, I do need some reassurance that he will be okay with bones. I have been reading things about pulling bone fragments out of butts, perforation, taught myself doggie heimlich, etc. I'm terrified despite the amazing results everyone else has, haha. I'm also concerned about his allergies....We have not been able to pinpoint what is causing them. He's only been on two kibbles since it started and a common ingredient is some form of chicken (in the latter, hydrolyzed chicken liver. his vet has been keeping him on prescription diet z/d  ). it's almost impossible to tell anything because he's always having some sort of reaction. He gets no relief unless he's on antibiotics, so I haven't even been able to keep him stable enough to get any meaningful results from an elimination diet. I'm hoping I might be able to do it this way, but what if he is allergic to chicken? I'm not sure if I would even be able to tell if he's reacting to it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

1.5% would be total for the day. So if you feed twice a day, then half of that each feeding 

In the beginning, and occasionally with experienced raw fed dogs, you will have bone fragments in the poop. 

The best thing to do with allergies is a limited diet. So start with chicken. Give it a few days and carefully observe him to see if he still reacts to it. 

Its a funny thing. My lab is allergic to chicken in its raw form but not in its cooked form (it is usually the other way around and lets hope so for Dexter's sake as chicken is a nice, easily digestible animal protein...and typically the cheapest).

Keep us updated on how it goes and of course pictures are encouraged. YAY, another mastiff to the forum!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome! :welcome: Congrats on going raw. You won't be disapointed. Just go slow, and remember variety over time. Feeding raw is sooo much fun and when you see the changes in your dog you will think "why didn't I do this a long time ago?" 

Always be sure to ask questions as well. We love to help!


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks naturalfeddogs!!! 

I just gave him his first quarter (haven't been able to get backs yet). I held it while he ate it to force him to go slow and chew because I was scared lol. Honestly, I felt SO MUCH better after I saw how easily he crushed the drumstick part with his first bite. He did eat it pretty fast, and I don't think he chewed any of that part that they usually cut it off at, but that should be fine, right?


HE ENJOYED IT SO MUCHHHH, I'M SO HAPPY. Now the nervousness about poop and blood and peforation and blockages is setting in. lol. Thank you so much, everyone! Gonna go watch him like a hawk ;P



EDIT: OH OH, how would I be able to tell if anything should go awry? and how much blood in poop is too much? I read that it's normal in the beginning?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness- Dexter is adorable! I love the picture of him watching your Mom at the table--- perfect mastiff pose; Mateo sits like that sometimes with his leg stretched out...cracks me up. 

So happy that you are going raw with him; he is going to benefit, for sure. And, again, there are so many helpful people on this site for questions and/or concerns.

How old is Dexter now? He looks full grown...


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, magicre and NewYorkDogue!! 


I have more questions, haha. He has not pooped in a couple days, is lethargic(but will get up and wiggle excitedly for chicken lol), and will not drink aaaany water(for about two or three days now, he is completely disinterested in it). I read a bit that not pooping is normal? How long until it isn't? 

The water thing, I'm confused about. This is bad timing on my part, but I had started giving him Benadryl for the first time a few days before starting the chicken, and I'm not sure if that is causing that(although it's a pretty safe drug, no?), but I stopped giving it to him I think the same day I started raw.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol, same! I was prepared for the not feeling well part, but i completely expected explosions from both ends. The quietness is really creepy. They drink that little water? He's not even taking ice cubes anymore - his favorite treat.

NewYorkDogue, he turned four last month! but he still acts like he's four months


----------

